# Worth county buck



## Dthigpen (Aug 16, 2006)

First post.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2006)

gotta post more often with posts like this!  welcome


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 16, 2006)

Purdy deer


----------



## stev (Aug 16, 2006)

Fenced in deer now i c.


----------



## leo (Aug 16, 2006)

*Great pic Dthigpen*

good looking TC pic, thanks for sharing it with us and welcome to the pic posting


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Aug 16, 2006)

nice lookin buck


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 16, 2006)

Good looking buck. That fence would not even slow a deer down!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 16, 2006)

That's a great shot. He'd be going down.


----------



## hpurvis (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice buck. I am a Worth County born and raised boy. I remember when they stocked the deer in Worth County. I was in High School if that gives anyone an idea when this was.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep, I'd shoot him!


----------



## deuce (Aug 16, 2006)

They grow em big down there


----------



## Racor (Aug 16, 2006)

Good looking Buck.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 16, 2006)

Fine buck.  Thanks for sharing him.

Hoss


----------



## gobblingghost (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice buck, Where in Worth co. was the picture taken???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2006)

Home of the heavyweights! Nice pic.


----------



## striper commander (Aug 17, 2006)

Is that a deer bedded down about two feet to the right of the doe in the shade. Nice buck i hope you get him.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 17, 2006)

awesome buck


----------



## miller (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice deer! And good to see them during the day.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice buck and great pic! I love hunting those pine thicket edges like that. Thanks for sharing..........and oh yea that's a shooter!


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 17, 2006)

*hey*

what part of worth is that in? im north of town up 33 about 8 miles


----------



## Dthigpen (Aug 17, 2006)

about 6 miles south off of 33


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 17, 2006)

ooh down near southern woods/anderson city. its nice to see somebody from worth on here. we're the only two i know of


----------

